# Removing the center console



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

My short shift is getting here tommorow, and I need to figure out how to remove the center console. Rather than slashing away at my cheap plastic, I thought i would be prudent and ask if anyone here can point me in the right direction. Can anyone help me out with this?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Remove the rubber insert in front of the shifter. The stuff that keeps change and crap from rattling around. 

Then remove the single philips head screw located above it. You can see it no problem from the driver's side footwell.

Open the console storage compartment lid -- then pull up on the back end of the console plate. It will pop out with a decent tug. It's scary -- but it won't break.

When you get the back end up, reach under it and unplug the power window and T/C switches -- then keep working forward. It will eventually tilt up and lift out.

Can not stress that you'll need to be in the right mind set for this job. The bolts to remove the boot are underneath the car -- and a real pain to get to. Make sure you have plenty of connectors and extensions -- because you're going to need them. Make sure you have long sockets too -- because the bolts are short enough to fit a short socket on -- but long enough to kick the socket off when you insert the drive.


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

Thank you very much, everyone I've talked to, for all of your help. I finished my installation and just took it around the block..... arty: 

like a dreaM!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:cheers


YouHolden? said:


> Thank you very much, everyone I've talked to, for all of your help. I finished my installation and just took it around the block..... arty:
> 
> like a dreaM!


----------



## DeLandGTO (Aug 29, 2005)

Is there a significant improvement in the gear changes?


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I did this mod as well... and YES, there is a significant difference. Very close ratio and all the slop is removed from the old shifter. It did take some getting use too (about a day) then you wonder why GM put a POS shifter in this type of car. Oh well, Thank you B&M!!


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> I did this mod as well... and YES, there is a significant difference. Very close ratio and all the slop is removed from the old shifter. It did take some getting use too (about a day) then you wonder why GM put a POS shifter in this type of car. Oh well, Thank you B&M!!


Could please take the time to instruct us in just what is involved?

Step by step, clearly. I would like to install the same or mabe a Hurst, and as one who has "been there before", you would help a lot of folks out.

Thank you.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

vnamvet said:


> Could please take the time to instruct us in just what is involved?


http://www.bmracing.com/malloy/GTOinstructions.pdf

Download this PDF and read it. Step by step instructions with pictures. Will give you a real good idea of what you need to do. Access to the shifter boot retainer bolts from underneath the car is a big PITA (Steps 7 and 18), but when you're done -- man, is it worth it.

BTW, the only step I don't agree with in these instructions is 14. They recommend placing the RTV on the shifter base. To me, placing the RTV directly on the transmission is much more precise.

As for the unit itself -- fantastic -- although the feel through the center gate isn't all that great. More of a Tremec issue than a shifter issue.


----------



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

*Yipee - me too*

I put my B & M shifter in today too. What a difference.


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

THANK YOU! Exactly what I was looking for.

Thank you again. I always like to know what i am getting into PRIOR to install.

Craig
FL


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I too have done this mod and have sold many B&M shifters and I agree, this shifter is bad ASS! BTW, I have them on sale.... pm me for pricing! :cheers


----------

